
CPA vs CPC - Who Wins Who Loses And Why. - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.webproworld.com/webmaster-forum/threads/6056-CPA-vs-CPC-Who-Wins-Who-Loses-And-Why.
======
jasonlbaptiste
from 2004, but I found it to be a pretty good + thorough read. I'm sure things
have changed, but the base logic is good.

